# Tempature question *needs answered urgently*



## joegiesy (Apr 20, 2017)

Tomorrow, I have to take my parakeet to get his nails trimmed for the first time. He is going by car, and it is gonna be around 74 degrees outside, in my room, it is maybe closer to 68-70. (Fahrenheit) My wonder is, what can I do to safely assure he won't get sick, or is this something that I am kinda over stressing about?


----------



## Hunterkat (Mar 29, 2017)

I think he should be just fine as long as he's healthy- only sick birds wouldn't be able to adjust to a temperature change well.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

The difference in temperature should not be a problem. What are you transporting him in? When I take my birds to the vet I have small carriers that are cage like in that they have bars but I always cover them so the bird feels more secure.


----------



## joegiesy (Apr 20, 2017)

Cody said:


> The difference in temperature should not be a problem. What are you transporting him in? When I take my birds to the vet I have small carriers that are cage like in that they have bars but I always cover them so the bird feels more secure.


It's like a small travel cage. It seems pretty solid. Don't have a carrier thing, I should get one though. I'm gonna have a passenger so he can hold my little birdy and make sure he doesn't flip over or anything.


----------



## Goldenwing (Oct 4, 2017)

Another idea instead of your friend holding the budgie is to buckle the cage in using the seat belt and going through a handle. This keeps the cage steady and ensures it is not going anywhere, even if you have to stop suddenly. 

Goldenwing (and Lemon Drop :lutino linnie:


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

I agree with the others. Although there are limits, it's not like a fish aquarium where you have to keep the water pretty much constant . Your bird should be just fine. 

I recently started putting my bird carriers in with a seat belt. I never used to do that and they were always fine. It's better though, in case you have to slam on the brakes. Or if you drive like a maniac...  kidding!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*You may also wish to take a look at the information in this link:

http://www.talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/305345-long-distance-car-traveling.html*


----------

